# זה



## seitt

Greetings,

I'm a bit stuck on understanding this couplet properly (from the Hebrew musical סאלח שבתי):

הגידו לי איך זה אוכל להרגיש כאן אחרת
כשמול העינים שלי צוחק לי הורד

What is the exact meaning/force of זה in the first line, please? Does it simply mean "this"?

הורד apparently means “the rose” – I'm not sure if it's still used in Hebrew these days. In song it's a kind of magical rose that symbolizes the singer’s hope, and her love as well.

All the best,

Simon


----------



## Maayan

seitt said:


> Greetings,
> 
> I'm a bit stuck on understanding this couplet properly (from the Hebrew musical סאלח שבתי):
> 
> הגידו לי איך זה אוכל להרגיש כאן אחרת
> כשמול העינים שלי צוחק לי הורד
> 
> What is the exact meaning/force of זה in the first line, please? Does it simply mean "this"?
> 
> הורדapparently means “the rose” – I'm not sure if it's still used in Hebrew these days. In song it's a kind of magical rose that symbolizes the singer’s hope, and her love as well.
> 
> All the best,
> 
> Simon


 
Hi Simon,
Maybe it's like saying "How is *it* that I could feel differently"?
Vered is used in Modern Hebrew. It means Rose and it's also a popular girls' name.


----------



## seitt

thank you so much, that's really clear


----------



## sawyeric1

M. We could wait for a taxi
אפשר לחכות למונית

F. It’s a lot more expensive though
זה הרבה יותר יקר אבל

M. But much more convenient
אבל הרבה יותר נוח

Why would you say זה instead of זאת? You're not referring to waiting for a taxi, but the taxi itself


----------



## elroy

זה refers to using the taxi service, not to the taxi itself.


----------



## sawyeric1

Would saying זאת be just as viable of an option?


----------



## elroy

No.


----------



## sawyeric1

Maybe in that case it would mean buying a taxi


----------



## elroy

No, it just wouldn’t make any sense.


----------



## shalom00

It is more like a general way of saying "the thing/matter/... that we were talking about"


----------

